# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Sweet Jamaica

## HuskerJohn

I've seen a few different versions of this song but this is a new one for me.
Gets better every time!  Can you see my hands in the air?  :Cool:

----------


## pretty40

Nice......

----------


## BikerMike

Sweet

----------


## Jim Nasium

Can yous seem my hands?
I often long to return but to me Jamaica can never be the same; dem days gone

 so want to turn this thread into a thread for Music?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuOS2jb2WOg&ob=av3e

----------


## Jim Nasium

an oldie but goodie: Prince Buster - Hard Man Fe Dead
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAN8qZxoBTk

----------


## Jim Nasium

The Skatalites - Rock Fort Rock:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bLVdKbPHHY

Alton Ellis & The Flames "Why Birds Follow Spring"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C65p3oons98

rock of Gibraltar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HVv2CCRFgo

Get Up And Go Now...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAVXfXGEztE

----------


## rjonsun

Wow, that is some good ol' SKA

Regards,

Bob

----------


## Jim Nasium

one more
Capleton - That Day Will Come (Hardtimes Riddim)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Em_b1MzMF8&NR=1

----------


## Jim Nasium

Third World - Satta Massagana (Give Thanks)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IefXQ...eature=related

----------


## GGram25

me I am chair dancing and my coworkers are wondering what is going on!!!  Love it thanks for sharing...  soon come My Sweet Jamaica!!!

----------


## Jim Nasium

one of my all time favs...
Andr Tanker - Basement Party
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxD_OBOhgwo

----------


## Jim Nasium

could go on and on (posting great older stuff) but I'm going to stop now...

----------


## Jim Nasium

one last one for all the people dancing in their chairs:
Majek Fashek - Im Not Tired
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=LR-7nXeOISo

 and one more for me:
tanya stephens- I cant breathe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEsDYaEkgSM

----------


## Jim Nasium

this one for any man that's got a good woman in his life
 yousl have a good day. Iree Ights! 
Warrior King - Virtuous Woman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pERf1XIOZrQ

----------


## VVHT

Damn, I wish I had earphones or a headset here at work!  :Frown: 

Gonna have to wait until I get home tonight.

Thanks,

VVHT

----------


## Jim Nasium

> me I am chair dancing and my coworkers are wondering what is going on!!!  Love it thanks for sharing...  soon come My Sweet Jamaica!!!


here mon, dance on
Majek Fashek - Jah Revelation (Music Video 2011)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxWJp0t0PnM

----------


## Reggae Roy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=hbKyQgTt8zg

----------


## Ladynegril

Love,love love it.Thanks for sharing  :Embarrassment: )

----------


## rjonsun

Really like the second "Sweet Jamaica" especially the great sax in the backround.

Regards,

Bob

----------


## Jim Nasium

and so when I asked (the) Rasta who he thought made the Island he said "Jah make'a Island mon, dat why dem call dis place Jamaica" as he passed the Chalice to the left..

The Charmers - Rasta Never Fails (The Original Version '71)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwGFWXkOmVg

 In '71 this is what Negril looked like if you were standing on the (old) bridge near the (old) round about looking down the river out to sea...

----------


## Jim Nasium

this is the original scanned photo, with out me trying to make it bigger to write on it

----------


## Jim Nasium

Mr. Vegas - Sweet Jamaica (Full Album) - 2012 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hQsAffj0bA

----------


## rompcherry

Ritchie Spice - Free :-)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvoA7Ik_y8w

----------


## Jim Nasium

A nice big hot cup'a (Jamaican Blue Mountain) Coffee and some Classic Reggae; what'a way to start the day. This is (my) this mornings play list:

Alton Ellis & The Flames "Why Birds Follow Spring"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C65p3oons98

One'a my all time favs: Toots and the Maytals - Sweet and Dandy
 (for some reason I always call this song Johnsons Wedding Day. I guess because of knowing  (bless her soul) Grandma Johnson (in Negril) and her whole family and rjonsun (in USA) so very well...) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58vtnJjKxDw

I need a fat girl (fatty fatty)  :Wink: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRWed_9U3w4

THE HEPTONES - WHY MUST I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJLcU0grl1Y

Talk about classic reggae! Desmond Dekker - Israelites 1968
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83Y2hv-3UCM

Desmond Dekker - 'It Mek'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-V9Y752OYs

The Congos What you gonna do
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qFjkQ8GLWs

TOOTS & THE MAYTALS - I'm Gonna Sit Right Down & Cry Over You
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mq13fLZWZII

Toots & The Maytals - Pressure Drop
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rb13ksYO0s

rock of Gibraltar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HVv2CCRFgo

Get Up And Go Now...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAVXfXGEztE

----------


## sonja

thanks for sharing.. i needed that!

----------


## sonja

thanks for sharing.. i needed that!!

----------


## ackee

suh nice..yu haffi seh it twice..sonja   lol
.dayum good musik...

----------


## Piggymon

Nice, but a little on the light side, I guess it is an advertising song.

I am old school.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uKnkjtaZJU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrITj4Mp88k

----------


## Piggymon

> A nice big hot cup'a (Jamaican Blue Mountain) Coffee and some Classic Reggae; what'a way to start the day. This is (my) this mornings play list:
> 
> Alton Ellis & The Flames "Why Birds Follow Spring"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C65p3oons98
> 
> One'a my all time favs: Toots and the Maytals - Sweet and Dandy
>  (for some reason I always call this song Johnsons Wedding Day. I guess because of knowing  (bless her soul) Grandma Johnson (in Negril) and her whole family and rjonsun (in USA) so very well...) 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58vtnJjKxDw
> 
> ...



Nice! I always love Toots! I need a girl is also an old favorite of mine.


*MIGHTY DIAMONDS - right time*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTLhFkoNvmQ

*gregory isaacs turn me on

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpGSEMpyRzk

----------


## Piggymon

> and so when I asked (the) Rasta who he thought made the Island he said "Jah make'a Island mon, dat why dem call dis place Jamaica" as he passed the Chalice to the left..
> 
> The Charmers - Rasta Never Fails (The Original Version '71)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwGFWXkOmVg
> 
>  In '71 this is what Negril looked like if you were standing on the (old) bridge near the (old) round about looking down the river out to sea...
> 
> Attachment 21604


I remember that Negril well. That this the old Wharf Club Store and the Wharf Club across the street. Hang a left right before the Wharf Club and you would go past the little church and up to Red Ground to Miss Ruby's Tip Top Cottages, where I stayed many a night.

----------


## Piggymon

> Ritchie Spice - Free :-)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvoA7Ik_y8w


*Richie Spice "Earth A Run Red"*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwk_b99qSW0

----------


## Piggymon

*Queen Ifrica - Streets Are Bloody*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vidB_1z-P88

Ugly title but beautiful song. Caught it last week on the Joint on XM Radio.

----------


## Piggymon

*Toubab Krewe- Fire*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmBFJjQPEhs


This song features Jamaican legends Lukani(Vocals), Earl Smith(Guitar) and Leroy "Horsemouth" Wallace(Drums).

----------

